# Hübsch! Hilary Duff im trendy Sommer-Look



## Mandalorianer (16 Juni 2013)

*Hübsch! Hilary Duff im trendy Sommer-Look

Sie zeigt, wie es geht​*





Hier die Bilder dazu

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-segal-los-angeles-11-06-2013-99x-update.html

Zwar ist der deutsche Sommer nicht unbedingt für Top-Temperaturen und strahlend blauen Himmel bekannt, aber auch bei uns wird es endlich wärmer. Da ist es höchste Zeit, sich ein paar stylishe Sommer-Outfits von den Stars abzuschauen.

Perfekt in Szene gesetzt hat sich wieder einmal Schauspielerin Hilary Duff (25), die jetzt durch Hollywood spazierte. Die junge Mama ist ohnehin eine sehr schöne Frau, aber mit ihrem frischen Sommer-Look konnte sie besonders punkten. Das kurze Kleid mit angesagtem Tribal-Print hat Hilary gekonnt mit einen Gürtel und braunen Ankle Boots kombiniert und sieht damit einfach super unkompliziert und hübsch aus. Passend zum Style hat die 25-Jährige einen Teil ihrer Haare locker zusammengebunden und trägt den Rest ihrer blonden Mähne offen. Aber nicht nur das Outfit sitzt perfekt, auch Hilarys Body und besonders ihre straffen Beine können sich durchaus sehen lassen.

Daumen hoch für diesen tollen Look! Vielleicht hat dieser gelungene Auftritt auch zu Hilarys guter Laune beigetragen, denn sie lächelte nur zu gerne in die Kameras der Fotografen und winkte sogar fröhlich. Wir sind schon auf das nächste Outfit gespannt :thumbup:​
Quelle: Promiflash


----------

